# Male or Female Ghost?



## Ladymeowington (Aug 20, 2020)

I was thinking female because it only has 5 sections on its body, but its head looks more like a male's.

Thoughts?


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Aug 20, 2020)

Male.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Aug 20, 2020)

Male for sure.

Male mantids have rounded abdomen tips while females have more of a point. That's the easiest way to tell.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Ladymeowington (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

